# Kitchen band-aids and finger condoms



## carvingtool (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone know where to get commercial grade kitchen band-aids that are truly water proof and those cute little finger condoms?

Years ago a sliced a small chunk of one of my fingers and a chef friend gave me a couple blue heavy duty band-aids that stayed on for days - even while washing dishes, showering, washing hands, etc. Can't seem to find them... Cheers! mpp


----------



## redvan (Apr 28, 2009)

carvingtool,

I'm not a pro and probably shouldn't be answering this post but I am a carpenter, metal worker and cook and I have found that Band-aid fabric bandages work very well for me, they are indestructible, come in a variety of shapes and sizes and withstand showers, soakings and the pool, they never come off. They fray a bit but that's manageable.

As for finger cots, most pharmacy's stock them in both assortment packages and specific sizes, at least Vitality Drug and Surgical near me does.

Red.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Blue band aids are better for kitchen work, they show up in food!


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

band aid, then a glove. Change glove as necessary.


----------



## tonyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Check with your local vendors for who can supply a "restaurant safety cabinet" or some such crap like that. I know in Denver I get my first aid stuff through Cintas (the uniform company) so I imagine being in Vail you have access to their products.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I buy the finger cots from the pharmacy.. not all pharmacies carry them so you might need to look around.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

You can finger cots at Wal-Mart.  Lots of online vendors have 'em, too.  Lots of waterproof bandages will stick well to my arms or hand but I haven't found anything that stays on my finger very well.  Except for Kyto-Stats, anyways...those things never come off. They're also $5 apiece, though.


----------



## sparkie (Feb 12, 2011)

I am a big fan of liquid band-aids. (New-Skin is my favorite, but there are many other brands) It helps heal a bit quicker & stands up to water very well. When I used to wash dishes, it would last all night with only one or two touch-ups during breaks.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Sparkie said:


> I am a big fan of liquid band-aids. (New-Skin is my favorite, but there are many other brands) It helps heal a bit quicker & stands up to water very well. When I used to wash dishes, it would last all night with only one or two touch-ups during breaks.


Yup, it works great, except for bleeding cuts, where pressure is required.

I always use blue band aids and blue or florescent finger cots, it makes it a lot easier to find the food that needs to be disposed of when one, or the other, inadvertently come off!


----------



## carvingtool (Jan 18, 2011)

My friend gave me the link to a supplier on-line, Daydots.com, for the blue woven bandages. I think these are the same ones he gave me years ago...


----------



## momandchef (Dec 15, 2010)

redvan said:


> carvingtool,
> 
> I'm not a pro and probably shouldn't be answering this post but I am a carpenter, metal worker and cook and I have found that Band-aid fabric bandages work very well for me, they are indestructible, come in a variety of shapes and sizes and withstand showers, soakings and the pool, they never come off. They fray a bit but that's manageable.
> 
> ...


Yup, Bandaid Brand Tough Strips. They are awesome. My husband also was a carpenter (he's a supervisor now) but he has always sworn by Tough Strips. They are more expensive than the regular bandaids, but if you check the sunday papers there are usually $1.50 off coupons, or coupons for a free tube of neosporin if you buy 2 boxes of bandaids. (Neosporin is a good thing to have in your kit too)

Finger cots I have gotten at Walgreens, Walmart, HEB. They are kinda hard to find, they always seem to be on the bottom shelf, and sometimes with the rubber gloves, not the bandaids.


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

Krazy Glue. Works perfectly on cuts than can be "closed".

Wash cut, dry cut, pinch shut, apply Krazy Glue to cut, let dry... perfect bandage.

Disclaimer: do not glue fingers together, or other people's fingers to yours, or the Krazy Glue tube to your finger...

this only works on certain cuts of course.

As for the original question... as was said earlier, I've always found the fabric bandages to work well. Glove over them, back to work.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

CENTAS  company is a service that comes around and supplies a first aid kit and services it monthly. I believe they are in every state. Also Pete is 100% right use colored bandaids only. so you can see them.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow. I feel so dirty. I've always gone w/ a piece of clean napkin and electrical tape. I use duct tape for the big cuts and gashes.


----------



## kayakado (Sep 25, 2003)

Wasserstrom has some and they have mail order services. Sorry for the long link. You can go to the www.wasserstrom.com home page and type in blue bandage and get the same pages

http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaura...e=SearchResultsView&search_field=blue+bandage


----------



## luis de vence (Jun 5, 2015)

IceMan said:


> Wow. I feel so dirty. I've always gone w/ a piece of clean napkin and electrical tape. I use duct tape for the big cuts and gashes.


Haha, I wash the cut with vinegar put a cheapo band aid and plastic wrap my finger.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Definitely duct tape.  Stick on a small piece of folded paper towel and duct tape over it.  It won't come off in water.  We used to do that all the time for blisters when I raced sailboats.


----------



## commanderinchef (Jun 10, 2016)

Wear plastic gloves or strong tape on the finger until you get off work, then wash and put on bandaid


----------



## toydujour (Jun 10, 2016)

Usually buy ours from Staples or any other office supply store.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I can remember when we started using "super glue" in the OR.
Only for the skin repair and only on those patients who had thinner fat layers.
The old timers were all "mark my words" and then spout some kinda horrible side effect lol.
Works great...plugs the inner wound while leaving the healthy tissue to do it's thing.
For those using some other method to cover the cut just remember that you need to leave it open to dry when not at work.
Otherwise the tissue that reproduces to close the wound could become inflamed and slow things down.

mimi


----------

